# NaAlCl4 (Zebra) batteries



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Try MES-DEA. They have the product, but I don't know if or how they sell to private consumers.


----------



## meanderingthemaze (Jan 25, 2010)

I've been trying to find stuff on this too. Has anyone made any progress? 

I wrote to MES-DEA and they responded:


> MES-DEA has founded a new company called FZ Sonick. If you are interested in batteries please write to [email protected] - if you are interested in components please contact MES, thank you


http://fzsonick.com 

I wrote to fzsonick but have not heard back yet.


----------

